# Teileweise Auswahl in einem CheckboxTreeViewer?



## dzim (20. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab je die meisten Anfängerfragen teilweise dank dem Forum :-D erfolgreich gemeistert, was mich jetzt mal interessieren würde, ist:
Kann man in oben genannten Viewer auch ein "Partially Selected" eines Eintrags machen?
Die setChecked Methode funzt ja ganz gut um wirklich ein Objekt als angeklickt zu markieren, aber ich würde halt auch gerne ein Eltern-Element als "teilweise markiert" markieren, wenn nicht alle Kind-Elemente angewählt wurde... Wie man es eben erwartet.
Aber setGrayed hat mir bisher nicht weitergeholfen, von dem ich gehofft hatte, das wär die richtige Methode.
Oder ist mein Linux einfach nur zu doof???

Viele Grüße,
D


----------



## dzim (23. Jun 2008)

Noch irgendwer mit ner Idee zu dem genannten Problem? - Nein? - Schade...


----------



## vogella (28. Jul 2008)

Hallo dzim,

sollte automatisch gehen, wenn Du statt TreeViewer die Klasse ContainerCheckedTreeViewer verwendest.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## dzim (30. Jul 2008)

Hi Lars,

danke für den Tipp. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren - dummerweise ist das Programm, nacdem es fertig war ruckzuck von unseren Kunden als unbrauchbar eingestuft worden, weil denen vorher nicht klar war, was sie eigentlich brauchten und hinterher anfingen daran rumzunörgeln.
Das hat man davon, wenn man aus lauter Freundlichkeit dem Langzeitkunden in einer Woche ein Programm zusammenstellt, was deren ersten Anforderungen voll entspricht und sich dabei nicht auf eine Spec oder so einigt...

Vielen Dank dennoch - dann weiß ich es für zukünftige Plug-Ins.
Daniel

PS: Hab' es dann doch mal gleich ausprobiert und es funktioniert! Danke!


----------

